# Szone (S.t.a.l.k.e.r.) online



## PsyMagician (4. April 2013)

Moin!

Zockt hier irgendwer *Szone online*, ehem. *Stalker online*?
Hab vor einigen Jahren mal was davon gesehen und fand es im Vergleich zu GSCs Stalker optisch wenig ansprechend. Damals liefs glaube ich auch nur auf russisch.
Inzwischen hat sich aber anscheinend einiges getan. Hab mich gestern mal mit 2 Kumpels dort angemeldet.

Zockt das Game hier sonst noch wer?

Wer mal reinschauen will, hier der Link zur offiz. Seite:

sZone Online


----------



## PsyMagician (11. April 2013)

Nach knapp einer Woche kann ich schon mal eine kleine Bilanz ziehen.

Was die Stimmung udn Atomsphäre angeht kann es mit dem Original Stalker durchaus mithalten finde ich. Die Grafik kann zwar nicht ganz mit der X-Ray Engine mithalten, bietet für ein kostenloses Spiel aber doch eine recht nette Optik. 
Da es zur Zeit noch in der Beta Phase steckt verhält es sich mit den Bugs bisher ähnlich wie bei Shadows of Chernobyl vor dem 1.0004'er Patch. Bisher habe ich aber noch nichts entdecken können was mich zu der Aussage hinreissen liesse, daß das Spiel unspielbar sei.

Frustmomente sind allerdings vorprogrammiert, was zum einen an den eben erwähnten Bugs liegt und zum anderen an dem Schwierigkeitsgrad, der ebenfalls dem Original von GSC in nichts nachsteht. Ich würde sogar schon beinahe behaupten, das Szone-online noch eine Ecke schwieriger ist. Sofern man sich alleine in der Zone bewegt. Denn da es sich um ein MMORPG handelt, hat man die Möglichkeit im Clan oder als Squad die Zone zu erkunden, was der Lebenserwartung auch enorm zu gute kommt. Wirklich sterben kann man jedoch nicht, man kann sich nach dem Ableben entscheiden, ob man an der selben Stelle wieder respawnen möchte, oder in der nächsten sicheren "save zone". 
Damit man es nicht übertreibt und godmodelike zu waghalsig wird, zieht beides jedoch kleine Nachteile mit sich. Entweder muss man einen temporären Maulus auf seine Gesundheit in Kauf nehmen, oder man geht das Risiko ein, einen (unter Umständen sehr Wertvollen) Gegenstand aus dem Inventar zu verlieren.

Da das Gear in dem Spiel ziemlich teuer ist, ist es also angebracht vorsichtig zu spielen.
Ausrüstung, Munition, Waffen, etc. werden mit der Ingame-Währung Rubel gezahlt. Wie im Original hat man die Möglichkeit über Quests, Looting, Mutantenjagd, oder Artefaktesuche seinen Reichtum zu erweitern. Dies ist aber stehts gefährlich und auch mit einigen Kosten (Munitionsverbrauch, zerschlissene Waffen die wieder repariert werden müssen, etc.) verbunden. Man sollte also immer genau überlegen was man tut. Zusätzlich hat man noch die Möglichkeit echtes Geld in Goldstücke ein zu kaufen.

Das Spiel bietet sowohl PvE als auch PvP Elemente. Es ist ausserhalb der sicheren Zonen zwar möglich andere Mitspieler ins Jenseits zu befördern, aber nicht diese dann anschliessend aus zu plündern. Man erhält auch keinerlei Erfahrungspunkte für das töten eines realen Mitspielers. Interessant wirds in dieser Sache dann erst wenn man einem Clan gründet, oder beitritt. Das spiel bietet Clans die Option kriege gegeneinander zu führen und Gegnerische Stützpunkte anzugreifen, bzw. die eigenen zu verteidigen. Ob es hierfür Erfahrungspunkte gibt, ist mir bisher noch nicht bekannt.
Leider gibt es auch in der Zone Trolle in der Form von Mitspielern die völlig Grundlos andere Stalker über den Haufen schiessen. Hier zeigt sich Community des Spiels jedoch meist sehr wirksam. Hat man ein Problem mit einem solchen Troll, braucht man sich meist nur an einen grösseren Clan zu wenden, die sich der Sache mal annehmen. Neulingen wird dort oft geholfen... ob man es nun glaubt oder nicht, die Stalker in der Szone sind doch ziemlich sozial zu einander.

Trotz der negativen Aspekte hat das Spiel einen hohen Suchtfaktor und macht insgesamt richtig Laune. Derzeit gibt es noch relativ wenige europäische Spieler. Der Server ist auf 400 Spieler limitiert und derzeit gibt es glaube ich auch nur einen für die EU. Ich hatte jedoch selten Probleme auf den Server zu kommen. (nur ein, zweimal am letzten Wochenende). Da Die Maps ziemlich gross sind und die von Bspw. Call of Pripyat um das vielfache übertreffen ist eine Überbevölkerte Zone derzeit praktisch unmöglich, was dem Spiel und der Atmosphere aber enorm zu Gute kommt.

Ich werde also weiterhin durch die Szone streifen. Falls jemand mal reinschaut, ich bin dort unter dem Nick "Psythrandir" unterwegs. Meist in der 2. Map im Camp "310".


----------



## PsyMagician (14. April 2013)

Hier noch ein par Screenshots bei max Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddy58 (20. Februar 2016)

jup spiele es auf PC


----------



## dzeri (24. Mai 2016)

Ich zocke es seit ~2007 (~v. 0.026 Alpha, oder so). Bald bin ich auf Level 29. Kann aber Hilfe gebrauchen, denn ich kann weder englisch noch russisch gut verstehen.
Kann das jemand machen, helfen?


----------

